
New elevation data triple sea-level vulnerability rise estimates - howard941
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12808-z
======
uptown
Related Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21393837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21393837)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

